# Team places available for Seaton Carew Open Week - just Â£16



## 2blue (Jul 12, 2015)

OK...  so people who said they could make it are now unable...  so... we have...

****both midday Tee times****

Mon 10th Aug - 4 man Texas Scrabble...  one, possibly more places

Thurs 13th Aug - 4 man team Stableford...  3 places

Whenever will you get the chance to play a Championship Links @ Â£16 ??

Roll-up.....   Roll-up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2015)

I can do the Monday&#128515;


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 12, 2015)

Dave, Mrs is away all week so I can come over on the Thursday.

happy to give a lift to anyone from NW who fancies it too, maybe...


----------



## peterlav (Jul 12, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Dave, Mrs is away all week so I can come over on the Thursday.

happy to give a lift to anyone from NW who fancies it too, maybe...
		
Click to expand...

Will check my diary tomorrow, have booked a few days off in August, just can't remember which days off the top of my head


----------



## 2blue (Jul 12, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I can do the Monday&#128515;
		
Click to expand...




huds1475 said:



			Dave, Mrs is away all week so I can come over on the Thursday.

happy to give a lift to anyone from NW who fancies it too, maybe...
		
Click to expand...




peterlav said:



			Will check my diary tomorrow, have booked a few days off in August, just can't remember which days off the top of my head
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff guys... give it a day or 2 for other responses from my end & here, then we can look to finalise teams.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm off work on the Thursday so am a possible, will just have to check with HID and make sure we've nothing planned


----------



## 2blue (Jul 13, 2015)

peterlav said:



			I'm off work on the Thursday so am a possible, will just have to check with HID and make sure we've nothing planned
		
Click to expand...

Ok...let me know how you get on


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I can do the Monday&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Great to have you join us Paul...  



huds1475 said:



			Dave, Mrs is away all week so I can come over on the Thursday.

happy to give a lift to anyone from NW who fancies it too, maybe...
		
Click to expand...

That's spot on for the Thurs team, Craig 



peterlav said:



			I'm off work on the Thursday so am a possible, will just have to check with HID and make sure we've nothing planned
		
Click to expand...

How's negotiations going Pete? Would be great to have you join us.

For both days, we'll be up from Leeds by 11am... do you need BACs details or PayPal, guys?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2015)

Cheers mate, happy to pay either way, pm me with preffered details.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers mate, happy to pay either way, pm me with preffered details.
		
Click to expand...

Same as Dave. Whatever easiest for you...


Thanks for his :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2015)

Payment sent mate&#128515;


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 14, 2015)

Payment sent Dave.  

Looking forward to it


----------



## peterlav (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry mate, can't make this


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Sorry mate, can't make this
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate...  See you Fri


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2015)

Huds1475, you're in for a treat on Thursday mate, 4 man Texas Scramble today with 2blue and his 2 pals, great company good fun, we finished on 65.4, leading score when I left was 57.9, 
Thanks again to Dave for the space.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 10, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Huds1475, you're in for a treat on Thursday mate, 4 man Texas Scramble today with 2blue and his 2 pals, great company good fun, we finished on 65.4, leading score when I left was 57.9, 
Thanks again to Dave for the space.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Glad to hear you had a good day out Paul. Fingers crossed your score holds :clap:

What course is in play?

Looking forward to this big time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			:thup:

Glad to hear you had a good day out Paul. Fingers crossed your score holds :clap:

What course is in play?

Looking forward to this big time.
		
Click to expand...

Playing on the Old Course, weather looks better for Thursday, no rain forecast, we had a sunny day apart from two 5 minute downpours, didn't spoil the day though, course in excellent condition.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Playing on the Old Course, weather looks better for Thursday, no rain forecast, we had a sunny day apart from two 5 minute downpours, didn't spoil the day though, course in excellent condition.
		
Click to expand...

Have you heard how you got on Paul?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Have you heard how you got on Paul?
		
Click to expand...

Yes...  great day out Paul... thanks for making us up. :thup:
Best we can say Craig is, We weren't last! 
We had 5.6 h/cap coming off at the end.....got 3 birdies....   needed about 8 really....   we were shooting for at least that many but the borrows are subtle & too smart for us on the day....  also, 2 bogies didn't help :angry:
We'll be up there by 11am for coffee & butties...  tee at 11.50.
Oh...   as a 4 man team, its best 2 to score...  there's usually a 2's club if you fancy...  
ADVICE....  stick to Speed Limits on the A19 as N Yorkshire police use mobile speed cameras extensively.
See you matey


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 16, 2015)

Had a great day out @ Seaton Carew with Dave, Dave, and Dave. We got a great day for it and really enjoyed everyone's company. Not being called Dave wasn't held against me. We weren't in the prizes but I enjoyed every minute of my round and the time just flew.

Seaton Carew is a lovely course, very natural links on a great piece of golfing land, and a real joy to play. No crazy dunes but has a great subtlety and real fairness to it. The trip out from the A19 to the course is something else, hard core industry mixed with nature reserves (and Seals on the banks for the Tees when the tide was in!) and then, as if by magic, this beautiful golf course unfolds in front of you.

Would recommend the trip to anyone who has looked at going but not quite made it there yet. Is definitely a course I'd have no hesitation about going back to.

Thanks for the invite Dave, was great to catch up again :cheers:

Craig


----------

